# Payment Options



## redbeerd cantu (Aug 7, 2013)

About to open delivery/takeaway/catering operation. Wondering if i should stick to apps for payment, or invest in POS.

Any advice?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I think apps are the future. But is the future here yet where you are?


----------



## redbeerd cantu (Aug 7, 2013)

phatch said:


> I think apps are the future. But is the future here yet where you are?


The future is here, here.

I'm just wondering if the investment in a physical POS and card payment system are necessary, being that I can just have customers pay online.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Does one generate better accountant/tax documents than the other? That might sway me towards a decision.


----------



## redbeerd cantu (Aug 7, 2013)

phatch said:


> Does one generate better accountant/tax documents than the other? That might sway me towards a decision.


Good point.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

redbeerd cantu said:


> The future is here, here.


But so are dinosaurs. Do you want to limit your client base?


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

redbeerd cantu said:


> The future is here, here.


But so are dinosaurs. Do you want to limit your client base?


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

What’s the rate on the apps vs. P.o.s. rental/purchase+ associated fees—usually Visa/M.C..

Most customers don’t care if they pay with plastic or via apps, some want plastic because of “ reward points”, some want apps.

In the end you gotta go with whomever lets you keep as much of your money as possible.....


----------



## fatcook (Apr 25, 2017)

We use Zettle (part of paypal) for taking plastic and apple pay, we love it. We also take venmo and cash. Those cover enough of a range of customers for us. I'd limit the apps to the big 2 or maybe 3, or you'll be spending more time than you want to keeping track of and transferring your money.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Just out of curiosity, what’s Zettle taking off the top? 

It seems like every week I get a notice from PayPal telling they’ve changed their terms and conditions, but won’t elaborate as to WHAT they’ve they’ve changed and the onus is me to decipher the two page legalese written I. 0.5mm font.


----------



## fatcook (Apr 25, 2017)

I had to go look since it's been a while since we switched - this is what they have on their site right now: (edit - the picture won't load in this comment, see next comment).

If you have delivery drivers or a drive up window, the QR code is very easy to attach / send with. The readers are pretty cheap, work well, and you can use multiple readers for one system. The tap feature works well, our customers love using it.

I love the reports. You can track all of your sales with it (I've always been too cheap for a POS system and did my own tracking) and have several options for what and how you want things reported.

I've used paypal for a while because it was easy for invoices and in person, but it's never been great. I hope the people who came up with Zettle got a lot of money when they sold it to PP, because it is a joy to use.


----------



## fatcook (Apr 25, 2017)




----------

